# Permit about to expire and docs not ready :-(



## Lucy in SA (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi

I am from the UK and have been in SA for two years on a relative's permit (my dad is a permanent resident). I got married a little over a year ago. My husband is Canadian but is working at UCT on an exceptional skills permit. I would like to get a spousal permit so that I can remain in the country with him. I have sent off for police clearance certificates and the one from the UK was issued at the end of Feb. Trouble is, due to the postal strike in Gauteng, it is still stuck in Joburg and my application for a South AFrican certificate is also delayed in the post. I am getting quite panicked as my current permit expires on April 4th. What are my options if my permit expires? Will there be a grace period at all? Is there a fine? I am going back to the UK in May but cannot go back before then...

Any help or advice you can offer would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you

Lucy


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

Lucy in SA said:


> Hi
> 
> I am from the UK and have been in SA for two years on a relative's permit (my dad is a permanent resident). I got married a little over a year ago. My husband is Canadian but is working at UCT on an exceptional skills permit. I would like to get a spousal permit so that I can remain in the country with him. I have sent off for police clearance certificates and the one from the UK was issued at the end of Feb. Trouble is, due to the postal strike in Gauteng, it is still stuck in Joburg and my application for a South AFrican certificate is also delayed in the post. I am getting quite panicked as my current permit expires on April 4th. What are my options if my permit expires? Will there be a grace period at all? Is there a fine? I am going back to the UK in May but cannot go back before then...
> 
> ...


Hi Lucy,

Usually HA will accept evidence that you have applied for the Police Clearance. When I applied for one (of my many) TR I supplied evidence of application for my UK clearance certificate which was basically an email from ACPO stating that I had applied and paid the fee. I did the same with my SA Police Clearance, showed them a copy of my application (which had been certified by a Police Officer) together with a receipt that I had paid the fee. Both of these were accepted by HA.

Try to obtain the evidence of your applications and submit that. If they later on wants to see the Police Clearance then you can submit it when you receive the same (although I have never been asked to supply the ones that I just evidenced).

I dont think there are any grace period unfortunately but Legal Man can probably confirm this. He is the expert.

Hope the above helps.

Saartjie


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

A few things:
1. Saartjie is correct, Home Affairs usually only requires proof that you have applied or even sometimes (believe it or not) a letter stating that you will apply within 6 months.
2. Since your husband has an Exceptional Skills Work Permit, he can immediately apply for Permanent Residency. However, this will take an average of 9 - 18 months to arrive.
3. You cannot receive a Spousal (Relative's) Permit unless your husband is a SA citizen or Permanent Resident. You would receive an Accompanying Spouse (Relative's) Permit.

Why not stay on your Relative's Permit through your father? You can renew this and go in and out of SA with the proof of renewal of application.


----------



## Lucy in SA (Mar 18, 2013)

Thanks so much - I went to submit today and they accepted proof that I have applied for the police clearance. And now we wait......



Lucy


----------



## vivianreese (Mar 20, 2013)

Good to know that You finally made it else there could have been a serious problem.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

vivianreese said:


> Good to know that You finally made it else there could have been a serious problem.


Hi Vivianreese 

If that is your private residential address for your home you might want to edit and remove it only because this forum is so public. Only a suggestion.


----------



## vivianreese (Mar 20, 2013)

2fargone said:


> Hi Vivianreese
> 
> If that is your private residential address for your home you might want to edit and remove it only because this forum is so public. Only a suggestion.


Thanks for the suggestion. I have edited my address to more of general sort.


----------

